# Lenken durch neigen! (PC)



## blahun1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hey,
ich hab für meinen Sohn Burnout Paradise auf PC gekauft! Da er dies früher immer auf der PS3 mit der Neigungsfunktion gespielt hat und dies super funktionierte.
Jetzt war die Entäuschung um so größer als ich sah dass es diese Funktion in der PC Version garnicht gibt.

Gibt es einen anderen weg vllt die Neigung als Tasten oder Stick bewegung zu hinterlegen (externens Programm oder so)
Controller ist ein Xbox One Controller mit dem Wireless Adapter!

MFG


----------



## parel (28. Dezember 2016)

Soweit ich weiß hat der Xbox one controller nicht solch einen Sensor.
Das hatte nur der. Playstation's controller und selbst da dürfte das schwierig werden mit den Treibern. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blahun1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Na super D
Naja wird wohl lernen müssen wie die "Großen" Spielen 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2016)

Oder du kaufst dir nen Steam Controller und programmierst es dort ein.

Funktioniert einwandfrei. Den Controller gibts aktuell bei Steam für 39 €


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2016)

Naja, ich behaupte mal, dass "Controller" mit Bewegungssensoren nie so _schnell_ sein werden, wie welche die direkt per Potis (z.B. in den Sticks der gängigen Gamepads) arbeiten.
Mein Steelseries/Simraceway SRW-S1 hat jedenfalls einen spürbaren Input-Lag beim lenken, was für schnelle Reaktionen natürlich kontraproduktiv ist. 
Momentan benutze ich wieder mein (leicht modifiziertes ) Namco neGcon und muss mich erstmal wieder an die sehr direkte Lenkung gewöhnen.


----------

